# Pheasant Fajitas YUMMY:)



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got done making pheasant fajitas for dinner. They turned out to be very tasty.

Just cut up a couple of green bell peppers and one large onion into strips, put them in my trusty skillet and sautéed them for a bit and then cut up two pheasant breast and marinated them in fajita seasoning and then added them to the skillet and fried the entire thing until it was, what I thought, was done.

It was very good, but if I do it again, I believe I'll put the onion, peppers, and pheasant strips into the skillet all together from the start and fry it all together. This will leave the veggies a bit crunchier than they turned out in this dish.

Overall though, it was very tasty and was a good dinner on a cold North Dakota evening.

Good luck if you try it,
Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------

